# Another golden star has gone to the bridge



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kirsty my dad's dog took her final journey to the bridge at 5.45pm. I went too when the vet said there was nothing more that could be done only to prolong her life with steroids for maybe a week. So rather than prolong her suffering for our selfish sakes we decided to let Kirsty go with dignity. I stayed with her while she peaceful slipped off to the bridge which I'm sure my mum was standing there waiting to meet her.

Run free at the bridge darling Kirsty may you be returned to full health and be a sprintly 11 and 1/2 year old 

Love You Always

Karen


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss... I'm sure she's the fastest 11 1/2 year old at the bridge!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sad!!! I know it was a hard decision and one you hated to have to make but you did the right thing. Prayers to you all.

Hooch


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear this, rest in peace kirsty


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Our hearts go out to you and your family. Godspeed sweet Kirsty~Run with the wind at the Bridge.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

It's so hard to let them go, but we must. Deepest condolences to you and your family.

Helaine


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that your dad and you lost a close Golden family member today. Just know that what was decided was best for all involved and Kirsty is now pain free.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes. Here is a pic of Kirsty with my Kerry taken 2 years ago








[/IMG]


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your sad news, rest in peace Kirsty.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful girl she was! I know you will all dearly miss her but you put her first above your feelings and let her go. You will see her again! Prayers for you all.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Kristy Was A Beautiful Girl. My Thoughts Are With You And Your Dad At This Sad Time. Just Remember Shes At Peace Now.

Debbie & Mason


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm sorry for the loss of sweet Kirsty. She's at peace now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Kirsty. She looks like she was a sweet girl. It is hard but you will all be together again one day. She will be running and playing with all of our goldens at the Rainbow Bridge until that day. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I know its one of the hardest decisions you ever have to make. I am so glad you were with her on her journey. She had a wonderful life with your family I am sure. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. Know she is at peace and will be waiting with her wagging tail for you at the bridge.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry, take comfort in knowing you let her go with love in your heart. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful soul, the photo is so beautiful of Kirsty, bless her ...sorry for you loss, it is very hard to say goodbye to someone you love, but you did the best for her because you loved her.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

She was a stunning girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. It is hard but you did the very best for her.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

KerryandMolly'smum said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind wishes. Here is a pic of Kirsty with my Kerry taken 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my what a gorgeous old soul she was. I just love her looks. You wee very blessed and so was she to have you.

Hooch


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bless her heart.. and yours. Your decision was the greatest gift of your love that you could possibly give, because she took a part of your heart with her.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Kirsty. Another star in the sky will shine just a little bit brighter. She was a gorgeous girl, and clearly loved.

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*I'm so sorry...*

She was a beautiful girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you~

~Kim~


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss--our condolences to you and the family--and for Kirsty!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you and your family, Kirsty was a beautiful girl


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Kirsty,what a beautiful lady
god speed to the bridge Kirsty
thoughts and prayers to your family


----------

